
Go-Freeling: Natural Language Processing in Go - cnbuff410
https://github.com/advancedlogic/go-freeling
======
andrewstuart2
I'd suggest making sure it's go-gettable and will build following the
instructions in the README when placed in the canonical go path
($GOPATH/github.com/advancedlogic/go-freeling). After fixing the paths, I'm
still getting a cgo linking error with the mitie.h file.

Also, probably avoid using . imports, as it's considered a Go antipattern.

Seems really promising, but if you want it to become a project that the Go
community can get behind and maintain, you'll probably want to make sure it's
familiar and easy to get running. :-)

~~~
mrkrwtsn
I'm unable to get it to run either. Turning text into tokens is something I've
wanted to be able to do in golang before, so it would be super nice if it was
easy to install with `go get`. I still need to work through some of the other
libraries here: [http://biosphere.cc/software-engineering/go-machine-
learning...](http://biosphere.cc/software-engineering/go-machine-learning-nlp-
libraries)

I agree though, seems promising.

~~~
mschoch
If you just want to segment larger blocks of text into tokens you can try the
segment library (it implements the word boundary portion of unicode annex 29):

[https://github.com/blevesearch/segment](https://github.com/blevesearch/segment)

If you need more manipulation of tokens after segmentation/tokenization, you
could look at the analysis sub-package of bleve. Its intended to be able to be
used indepenently of the rest of the library.

[https://github.com/blevesearch/bleve](https://github.com/blevesearch/bleve)

------
panamafrank
There are no unit tests, and the only comments are odd bits of code. How do
you know any of it works?

~~~
Dewie3
Maybe he _reasoned about his code_ in his head/on paper?

~~~
panamafrank
where's the proof that his reasoning is correct?

~~~
Dewie3
You know as well as I that most programming reasoning is informal and doesn't
have anything to do with any kind of _proof_.

~~~
panamafrank
[http://dilbert.com/strip/2015-06-07](http://dilbert.com/strip/2015-06-07)

~~~
Dewie3
Was that last panel supposed to be about you?

Anyway nothing I've written here is really angry, or passionate, or
inflammatory (just snarky). But since I don't get your usage of the word
_proof_ in this context, what do you mean specifically?

------
frik
Very nice, something I have been looking for.

Please create a wiki with some more information and examples. Is there a
training part involved? Does it support languages other than English, if so
which data format or how to train the language model? Is there a WordNet
integration? Or can I use the FreeLing website as reference
[http://nlp.lsi.upc.edu/freeling/index.php?option=com_content...](http://nlp.lsi.upc.edu/freeling/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=41)
?

------
hendler
The newer versions of Freeling have a socket server you can use from any
socket client. I wrote one as my first go project a while back

[https://github.com/Hendler/goling](https://github.com/Hendler/goling)

------
nkozyra
Excited to try this, although I don't immediately see what model format is
used. I've been a bit surprised to see ML and NLP lag a bit on Go compared to
rather swift adoption with other languages.

------
hoare
that's awesome! im a little worried about test coverage though. Did you run
some kinds of performance tests?

------
roscopcoltrane
Why is it underhanded to let a user know that his government is
censoring/surveiling his posts? This should be the freedom-c contest.

~~~
roscopcoltrane
oops. commented on wrong post. sorry

~~~
Dewie3
You can delete comments if you want.

